# Other Makes : electric vehicle 1999 Solectria force plug in battery electric car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $500.00* (2 Bids)
End Date: Friday Dec-07-2007 19:20:10 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

